# Avera Mckennan School of EMS



## jpbaker1988 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am planning on attending Avera Mckennan School of EMS in Sioux Falls, SD for their paramedic program after I get out of the army. I was wondering if anyone has attended the school and what they thought of it. I have heard great things about it and have called the school but I wanted an opinion from someone who does not have an investment in my attendance. Also, does anyone who knows their curriculum have any idea on how to best prepare for success? Thank you.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 4, 2011)

You need to be aware of the fact that they outsource their internships to other areas with higher run volume. So you have to be prepared to live in SD during school, and then live in another area for a few months while you do your internship.


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the response. When you say that you move to contracted areas with high ccall volume, do you pay extra when you stay there or do you live at the sation where you work? Thanks.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but my instinct is that yes you pay more because you have to move. As far as I am aware all of their sites are with private companies so there is no station to live at.


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Sep 5, 2011)

Did you attend their paramedic program or is this what you heard? Thanks


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 5, 2011)

When I lived in that part of the country, they had a pretty good reputation (and no, I never attended their program).  Their students did ride alongs as far away as Sioux City (75 miles)


----------



## Aidey (Sep 5, 2011)

Their students go further than that, I don't know if both sites are still used but they have sent students to Spokane and Kansas City. I didn't go there, some of their students were doing their internships at KC when I was there.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 5, 2011)

I know Des Moines was used at.one point as well.


----------



## Medic29 (Sep 21, 2011)

I went to this school for their EMT-B program and am currently attending it for their paramedic side. What do you want to know about the school?


----------



## Medic29 (Sep 21, 2011)

Aidey said:


> You need to be aware of the fact that they outsource their internships to other areas with higher run volume. So you have to be prepared to live in SD during school, and then live in another area for a few months while you do your internship.



The reason why they send out to other high volume areas is because the area around Sioux Falls can't get the volume needed in time before graduation. Sioux Falls can take up to 4 people at a time. It is optional where the students want to go however. Many choose Kansas City because they'll get done a lot sooner. Others choose places closer to home. Some even far away. It all is up to the student though. It does get expensive. I chose to go to Denver for my internship since I have family out there and that helps. 

My recommendation, find a roommate and split the costs. That's what I'm having to do and it helps.


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Sep 21, 2011)

Im married with a daughter and was planning on moving and entering the program after I got out of the army. My main questions are:

What textbook do they use for the program?

Can you describe a little bit more about the paramedic residency portion?

What would you suggest to people coming into the program any ways to prepare to be successful?

Is the travel and lodging for the field portion all out of pocket? If so, what do you feel would be the best way to accomplish that portion of the program with a wife and child?

Its great to hear from someone who is involved in the program. Thanks for any possible assistance.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 21, 2011)

I know someone in the program there. He likes it and is pretty dang competent, definitely seems like a decent program.

They use AAOS books I believe, and thats about all I got for the rest of your questions.


----------



## Medic29 (Sep 21, 2011)

jpbaker1988 said:


> Im married with a daughter and was planning on moving and entering the program after I got out of the army. My main questions are:
> 
> What textbook do they use for the program?
> 
> ...




Book: Essentials of Paramedic Care Second Edition

Residency is done in here in Sioux Falls or a hospital of your choice in the surrounding area. Not sure how long it is because I'm not at that point yet.

You don't have to have any experience in the program. They take both and every one works together really well to get through. You are required to have your EMT-B before being accepted in the program. 

Travel and lodging is all out of pocket. The program costs $6000 and that does not include the additional expenses for uniforms and gear or lodging and food on your internships. Speak with the instructors upon entry in the program as they have information available such as corporate housing (you still pay for it...just discounted) and you room with other interns if sent to the same location.

If you're wife really is supporting of you entering this program, then having a wife and kid shouldn't be an issue. You're in Sioux Falls the entire time for your didatic and clinicals. You do approximately two weeks of Internship at a facilty around the area (up to you where) and then you do 4-10 weeks of Internship. There are locations nearby where you can be sent to, others as faw away as Washington state. The ones close by (including the one in Sioux Falls) can be driven back and forth if you don't want to move again. They give first pick to students from the top of the class down (exceptions can be made). For example, Sioux Falls can take 4 interns. If you are ranked number 5 in the class and they all took Sioux Falls and you wanted it, you would have to take a location elsewhere. Again, exceptions are made and deals can usually be made with your class mates. 

Any other questions let me know and I'll try to answer them as I'm going through the program as well.


----------



## jpbaker1988 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you for such a quick response. That answered a lot of questions that I was concerned about prior to moving. I'm not exactly sure when I will be out there since it is all pending a medical board but I have heard really great things about the program and look forward to the experience. Its going to be interesting to see how it works financially since it would be based of of the Post 9/11 GI Bill. Thanks again and best of luck with the program. Hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## Tommerag (Sep 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I know someone in the program there. He likes it and is pretty dang competent, definitely seems like a decent program.



Btw he is talking about me. So thanks buddy.

I'll try to explain as much as I can. If I miss something,sorry and just ask again.

So far I love the program. The instructors are all very knowledgable. The medical director is also very involved in the EMS program. He has come in and taught 3 different chapters so far to us. He also will come in about every month or so and answer any questions that the class has had, that the instructors didnt really know and couldnt find an answer to.

We do all of our clinicals at the Avera McKennan Hospital. We do them at the ED, ICU, PICU, PEDS, NICU, OB, Free Health Clinic, The Heard Hospital, Ambulatory, surgery. A nice thing about the program being taught by the hospital is that there is very rarely any problems with the nurses or docs in the hospital. They are very open to us being there and will ask or tell you to ask if you have any questions.

Also Avera McKennan is the only accredited program in the state.

As for internship, yes you have to pay those expenses and are not included in the cost. Locations available for the main internship inlude:
Sioux Falls, SD
Rapid City, SD (Depends on if they will take anyone, dont always do)
Sioux City, Iowa
Rochester, MN
Minneapolis, MN
Colorado Springs, CO
Kansas City, Missouri
Spokane, WA
Bismark, ND (i cant remember for sure on this one)

May have missed a couple, but there are plenty of options.
For the 2 weeks of internship you do during class there are alot more choices to pick to ride at.

Alot of students end up getting job offers from the places they do their internships at as well as EMS companies in the midwest. They know Avera's program is taught very well.

I'm sure im missing quite abit, so just ask again.

Edit: Also they do not teach you that everyone needs a NRB or even should get O2, and why excessive O2 can be bad for some patients.

Edit 2: Here is the website, check it out if you haven't already or if anyone else wants to check it out.


----------

